# Golf Gloves: Bit of a review



## SVB (Apr 24, 2014)

Thought I'd share the following I was recommended by a PP and have found useful.

This site do quality gloves at silly prices:  Logo Golf Gloves

I have now played the gloves for a while and have the following observations:

Good Points:
Quality leather
Fit seems similar to most so easy to order unseen
At this cost, I can have 3 or 4 fresh gloves compared to one branded glove (I like fresh glove feel on 1st tee!)
Backed by a money back promise (although I've not tried to claim this)

Not so good points
Perhaps the leather not quite as thin as top spec branded FJs etc so some may perceive slight change in 'fee'
No ball marker on glove
Perhaps don't last quite as long (but never done a back-to-back test so this is a feeling rather than evidenced).

I've no affiliation or any interest in the company, but I thought it may be of interest to share here.

What do you play, are you loyal to a brand / type or does the current offer make the buying choice?

BRgds

Simon


----------



## One Planer (Apr 24, 2014)

SVB said:



			What do you play, are you loyal to a brand / type or does the current offer make the buying choice?
		
Click to expand...

I used to play the Titleist Players (... And loved it), but have recently moved to the Mizuno Skintite, purely on cost.

The Skintite feels as good, if not better, than the Players, but can be had for sub-Â£10 per glove.

Nice review BTW. 

Any horror stories from the product (Split seams, early wear, poor Velcro)?


----------



## chellie (Apr 24, 2014)

I ordered a tan thorugh one from them the other day to give it a go. Was cheap enough to just try.


----------



## two-clubs (Apr 24, 2014)

I've given up using a glove now, can't honestly say I have noticed any difference and one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Martin70 (Apr 24, 2014)

I ordered 3 of these to try out a few weeks ago.

I've noticed no difference whatsoever to my usual glove and will keep ordering them.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 24, 2014)

SVB said:



			Thought I'd share the following I was recommended by a PP and have found useful.

This site do quality gloves at silly prices:  Logo Golf Gloves

I have now played the gloves for a while and have the following observations:

Good Points:
Quality leather
Fit seems similar to most so easy to order unseen
At this cost, I can have 3 or 4 fresh gloves compared to one branded glove (I like fresh glove feel on 1st tee!)
Backed by a money back promise (although I've not tried to claim this)

Not so good points
Perhaps the leather not quite as thin as top spec branded FJs etc so some may perceive slight change in 'fee'
No ball marker on glove
Perhaps don't last quite as long (but never done a back-to-back test so this is a feeling rather than evidenced).

I've no affiliation or any interest in the company, but I thought it may be of interest to share here.

What do you play, are you loyal to a brand / type or does the current offer make the buying choice?

BRgds

Simon
		
Click to expand...

Is it just the palm that is leather, with the fingers being of some other material?


----------



## GB72 (Apr 24, 2014)

Was just about to make an order then found that they only take Paypal so that killed off that idea.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 24, 2014)

Interesting review. Might give them a try and see how they are. Normally use a FJ Sciflex which I got for Â£24 for 3. If these are ok I can get 10 for not much more. Bargain!

Going to give the slightly cheaper skeleton type a try 

 Have tried a few others but found the stitching in the fingers was uncomfortable and that's usually my litmus test for a glove.


----------



## SVB (Apr 26, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I used to play the Titleist Players (... And loved it), but have recently moved to the Mizuno Skintite, purely on cost.

The Skintite feels as good, if not better, than the Players, but can be had for sub-Â£10 per glove.

Nice review BTW. 

Any horror stories from the product (Split seams, early wear, poor Velcro)?
		
Click to expand...




srixon 1 said:



			Is it just the palm that is leather, with the fingers being of some other material?
		
Click to expand...

No real problems, as i said, may last a bit less than  premium brands but i've not kept any notes to evidence this.

Re Srixon1, they do both a 100% leather (for a 50p premium iirc!) and a leather palm / synthetic back varient.  I've only tried the 100% leather glove (blow the expense!) and have had no problems.

Simon


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 28, 2014)

Mine arrived today. Fit is good. I wear an ML and these are spot on. 

The leather certainly is thicker than I'm used to but it's not so thick that it's distracting. It is a full leather palm with synthetic for back of the hand.   One down point is the finish at the finger tips. Quite a bit of excess material in the finger tips which isn't great for comfort but I've had worse. Will give them a quick trim with a pair of scissors before I play with the glove to see if it improves things.  

Grip seems ok but not as confident a feeling as with a brand new footjoy glove. Will have to see what they are like on the course and hopefully with a bit of wear grip will increase. 

First impression are that these are a decent glove for a very low cost but a field test will be needed before I order any more.


----------



## Albanach (Apr 28, 2014)

Gareth said:



			I used to play the Titleist Players (... And loved it), but have recently moved to the Mizuno Skintite, purely on cost.

The Skintite feels as good, if not better, than the Players, but can be had for sub-Â£10 per glove.

Nice review BTW. 

Any horror stories from the product (Split seams, early wear, poor Velcro)?
		
Click to expand...

How does the mizuno skintite size up vs the retro flex or FJ?


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 28, 2014)

SVB said:



			No real problems, as i said, may last a bit less than  premium brands but i've not kept any notes to evidence this.

Re Srixon1, they do both a 100% leather (for a 50p premium iirc!) and a leather palm / synthetic back varient.  I've only tried the 100% leather glove (blow the expense!) and have had no problems.

Simon
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for reply will give them a go.


----------



## Astraeus (Apr 29, 2014)

Interesting thread.  Whilst I use Nike gloves (at Â£5 each) on the course I often get through cheapo Dunlop ones from Sports Direct when I am on the range or in lessons.  At Â£2.90 I may look at the OP's suggestion.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 20, 2014)

Just ordered 5 of these to try out. At the very least, it's Â£15 on 5 full leather gloves to use at the range!


----------



## JackieD (May 20, 2014)

I can confirm they are very good indeed! Ordered 3 of them, black skulls, black skull hand and white skull hand.

Used them for a couple of rounds and no obvious signs of wear.

Great purchase, and thanks for pointing this out!


----------



## CMAC (May 20, 2014)

looks ideal for the range and practice- just ordered 2 x 100% leather for half the cost of one FJ glove. I dont mind if its not uber quality at that price as its old gloves I use at the range anyway.

Good post

/LIKE button:thup:


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2014)

I'll be ordering 4 of these when I get home, blue and white obviously


----------



## guest100718 (May 22, 2014)

I like how the arrow and tick look simialar to other brands... I might give them ago next i order gloves.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 22, 2014)

Hmmmm

Just got mine delivered. Took the first one out, pulled it on and the leather split as I pulled it on.

We'll see how the rest of the go. It'll still work for a range/9 hole glove, but not an ideal start!


----------



## palindromicbob (May 22, 2014)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			Hmmmm

Just got mine delivered. Took the first one out, pulled it on and the leather split as I pulled it on.

We'll see how the rest of the go. It'll still work for a range/9 hole glove, but not an ideal start!
		
Click to expand...

 my trimming nicked a thread in the finger and I had to resew it but the glove was more comfy and ok but to me the footjoy is definately worth a few quid more.


----------



## simplyme (May 25, 2014)

I've just ordered 5, as others have stated, they will be good for range / bounce games.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jun 4, 2014)

Well i've now used two of the others, and been a bit more careful with it. Working fine for my range sessions, so no complaints for the price! Definitely going to stick to FJ gloves for more serious games though, bit more comfortable, and easier to get on and off.


----------



## BTatHome (Jul 8, 2014)

Picked up a couple of these, found them quite nice but after two holes .....







So not much use at all, have sent email to them but they have ignored it, so won't be buying anymore and certainly can't endorse them now either.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 8, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Picked up a couple of these, found them quite nice but after two holes .....







So not much use at all, have sent email to them but they have ignored it, so won't be buying anymore and certainly can't endorse them now either.
		
Click to expand...

I have had had the same thing happen with cheaper glvoes. I am sticking to the srixon cabretas


----------

